# The Last Master of Chen Taijiquan (Video)



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## clfsean (Mar 27, 2012)

Eh... methinks his counting is off. There's three others from that generation give then title "Diamond of Chen Taiji"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Eh... methinks his counting is off. There's three others from that generation give then title "Diamond of Chen Taiji"



True, but he is the current head of the Chen Family...and I think there are more than 3 in the generation

- Chen Xiaowang (1946-)19th generation 
- Chen Zhenglei (1949-) 19th generation 
- Chen Xiaoxing 19th generation 
- Chen Shi Tong (1947-)19th generation A student of Chen Zhao Pei. 
- Chen Yu 19th generation The son of Chen Zhao Kui. 
- Chen Quanzhong (1925-) 19th generation Studied with Chen Shi Gong, Chen Guo Ying, Chen Sheng San, Chen Liang Zhi, 
- Chen Jing Ping, Chen Jin Ao and Chen Shuo Li. 
- Chen Qingzhou (1933-) 19th generation 
- Chen Liqing (1919-) 19th generation Daughter of Chen Honglie. Noted for her skill in Xiao Jia, currently based in Xian. 
- Chen Lixian 19th generation 
- Chen Boxian 19th generation 
- Chen Peishan 19th generation. Currently teaching in Japan.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 27, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> True, but he is the current head of the Chen Family...and I think there are more than 3 in the generation
> 
> - Chen Xiaowang (1946-)19th generation
> - Chen Zhenglei (1949-) 19th generation
> ...



Quite true. He is the acknowledged head of the family & #1 of the "4 Diamonds". I was picking at the "Last Master of Chen Taiji" title.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Quite true. He is the acknowledged head of the family & #1 of the "4 Diamonds". I was picking at the "Last Master of Chen Taiji" title.




There can be only one


----------



## clfsean (Mar 27, 2012)

Doh!!!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.


----------

